# It wasn't me



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

So I'm gettin' my morning coffee and gaze over to see one of our local apartment buildings getting waterproofed.

I'm thinking...who in their right mind climbs this type of scaffolding? :whistling:laughing:

Must be a local thing


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

superseal said:


> So I'm gettin' my morning coffee and gaze over to see one of our local apartment buildings getting waterproofed.
> 
> I'm thinking...who in their right mind climbs this type of scaffolding? :whistling:laughing:
> 
> Must be a local thing


I've done it. Not on a 40' ladder though. works great to get over shrubs when painting a house.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

That doesnt look legal...


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

i bet you could give that guy a heart attack with just a little ladder wiggle.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

How did he get on the scaffold?


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

If that ladder reaches the roof I would strongly suggest investing in a home cheapo body harness.. Rig it to a vent pipe.. anything


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> How did he get on the scaffold?


If you are skinny you climb over the walk board. If you are little ummm..larger like me, you set another ladder on the walkboard.
I'm suprised you guys haven't seen this before. It's common with siding crews and really not that differnt than working off pump jacks.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We use this set up, just not that high.

Still needs fall protection..and isnt there a max height for ladder jacks.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> We use this set up, just not that high.
> 
> Still needs fall protection..and isnt there a max height for ladder jacks.


Yeah if I'm going to be on them the max height is about 5 feet:whistling I have people I pay to do the high stuff.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

OSHA says 20'..I think hes over.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

You can do ladder brackets on a ladder hook setup on a pitched roof, there is something about the footing that strikes me as odd.. Is it not good to find this way 2 funny?


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

For sealing the building, that set up makes no sense to me. You would spend more time setting up and taking down than you would sealing. Get a lift for that specific job.:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> OSHA says 20'..I think hes over.


16 ft in Cancerfornia :1eye:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

dakzaag said:


> For sealing the building, that set up makes no sense to me. You would spend more time setting up and taking down than you would sealing. Get a lift for that specific job.:thumbsup:


I agree. However, If the guy paying is using really cheap labor it's possible that even with the extra labor it's still cheaper than the lift.
Judging from the picture I'd say this is a low budget job


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

For Christ Sake,I gotta say I love people who are expressing their concerns about guy and OSHA.

But enough with hypocricy,like you have never been on something flimsy when budget was tight or you had no choice :laughing:

I agree with Jd3lta. Cheap harness hook it to something on the roof.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I use to love those set up's . Fast as hell set up and take down . But now those guys called OSHA got your name .:whistling


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> For Christ Sake,I gotta say I love people who are expressing their concerns about guy and OSHA.
> 
> But enough with hypocricy,like you have never been on something flimsy when budget was tight or you had no choice :laughing:
> 
> I agree with Jd3lta. Cheap harness hook it to something on the roof.


I've done alot of things that were definitely NOT OSHA approved. Like strap a 24' ladder to a 40' ladder to get the little extra reach I needed.
That said, I am much older, and much wiser now. And seems the older I get the closer to the ground I like to be.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

skillman said:


> I use to love those set up's . Fast as hell set up and take down . But now those guys called OSHA got your name .:whistling


We blessed not to have OSHA and I rarely get any inspections(havent had any safety ones yet,had one equipment inspection).You generally need permit passed 20 feet for scaffold to be approved that it carries certain weight.

SO I dont know pains you guys are dealing with. I ve done some crazy stuff that I dont like to admit,but I am also scared of heights so it took a lot of mind power :laughing:.

Now I just budget for decent set ups,if I dont have the set up then go with what you go.

Dont think I would be any different if OSHA was around,I would just work faster so they dont catch me


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I dont do heights. So NO I have not done that.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> We blessed not to have OSHA and I rarely get any inspections(havent had any safety ones yet,had one equipment inspection).You generally need permit passed 20 feet for scaffold to be approved that it carries certain weight.
> 
> SO I dont know pains you guys are dealing with. I ve done some crazy stuff that I dont like to admit,but I am also scared of heights so it took a lot of mind power :laughing:.
> 
> ...




Give it sometime they will get there .


----------

